# Fernanda Brandao @ DSDS (12.01.11) 32x



## Lolo99 (12 Jan. 2011)




----------



## Andih (12 Jan. 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Caps.
Sie kann sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen ;-)


----------



## Punisher (12 Jan. 2011)

Sie ist nicht gut im Bett


----------



## Geflügelsalat (12 Jan. 2011)

Kann ich mir eigenbtlich nicht vorstellen.

Danke!


----------



## Freiwelt (12 Jan. 2011)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## General (12 Jan. 2011)

:thx: für die Hübsche


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2011)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## astrosfan (13 Jan. 2011)

:thx: für die Caps :thumbup:


----------



## Coo (13 Jan. 2011)

Sehr Nett!


----------



## jean58 (13 Jan. 2011)

:thumbup: verdammt heiß in ledershorts


----------



## starmaker (13 Jan. 2011)

ich würde mal sagen bushido hats nicht drauf , danke für fernanda


----------



## [email protected] (13 Jan. 2011)

Sie ist verdammt heiß und gut durchtrainiert!


----------



## congo64 (14 Jan. 2011)

brsten dank für die rassige Brasilianerin


----------



## mark lutz (14 Jan. 2011)

sehr hübsch ist sie dankeschön


----------



## Gimmly (15 Jan. 2011)

sie ist einfach sexy.


----------



## NAFFTIE (15 Jan. 2011)

ich habs gesehen war sehr lustig und sexy


----------



## PitBullMI (15 Jan. 2011)

Ough ja :thumbup:


----------



## nelly22 (22 Jan. 2011)

heißer feger grrr..


----------



## slime1 (24 Jan. 2011)

heiß! vielen Dank!


----------



## Omar (30 Jan. 2011)

:thx:


----------



## loeb88 (30 Jan. 2011)

eine traumfrau


----------



## neo (1 Feb. 2011)

brasilianischer traum


----------



## MCMugge (16 Feb. 2011)

sexy...danke dafür


----------



## Metty (16 Feb. 2011)

Sie ist schon heiss...


----------



## bw2k (2 Dez. 2012)

nice leider nicht mehr so oft im tv


----------



## SirLong (2 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Pics!


----------



## horsti0815 (2 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die pics


----------



## SNoir (10 Dez. 2014)

_[FONT="Arial"[U]]jedes:[/U] :jumping: steht, für ein nerviges Gehüpfe des Reporters, um Fernanda herum[/FONT][/RIGHT][/I][/SIZE]
[SIZE="3"]
:jumping:_:jumping:__:jumping:____:jumping:_:jumping:

Reporter: :jumping: "Frau Brandao!", :jumping: "Frau Brandao!" :jumping:

Fernanda:  "OK, eine Frage."

Reporter:   "Die Leser von 'PEGASUS - freizeit im sattel', fragen sich brennend: 'Was denken Sie über den neuen Hengst in Ihrem Castingstall?' "

Fernanda:  "Einfach einmal so richtig ausreiten! ...", happy09 "Natürlich!" ​__

:drip:

:thx:​_


----------

